# 2011 Models needed for Rik's Book



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Please send me your 2010 photos to be used in Rik's 2011 fishing book. I will try to get at least one photo from anyone who submits photos. There willl be more than 100 photos in the upcoming book.

Also, keep in mind the re-opening of red snapper fishing. Rik tells me the red snapper are moving shallower now and he caught some keepers in state waters in the past 10 days. Get out Rik's 2010 book to help you cash in on our second snapper season. His book is chock full of productive spots inside of 30 miles. Expect to find keeper snapper from seven to 30 miles offshore with this cooler weather.

Mike


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Snaps here you can use


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I will get you some new ones this weekend. We are going. I dont care if its 6 footers or not. I cant stay away any longer


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

another one with Gas Can holding a small puppy snapper.


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)




----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Nice Snaps here you can use


Nice fish in the first pic, but that goofy looking guy kinda ruins it. :biggrin:


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great pictures mredman. Remember to ask rik about including a map for his sites. The photo's are nice but between that a map, I'd rather the map. I'm trying to get out this weekend myself. ha.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

An old one.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

How about some cute kid pictures and hot snappuh babes? I just saw a freight train take a dirt road! :biggrin:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Here are some of my customers from 2010...I tried to get photos that came off of Rik's spots and all but the one with my wife holding her personal best Ling did...even the Blackfin Tuna, yet off one of Rik's spots!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> . . . . I just saw a freight train take a dirt road! :biggrin:


Don't stand so close to the tracks!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Fishboy724 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Big Snapper*

This was at one of Rik's spots, along with a 50lb Warsaw. I would post the warsaw as my own, but Squidboy would rat me out. Mike


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*pictures*

Hey guys, he said MODELS not dudes!! lol

OK, I put a few DUDE pictures too.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice picture of the lady with the sow snapper, and very tasteful too. 

Wait, I didn't say that right ... too close to the tracks AGAIN.


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

Check these out...


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

Here's one more good one!


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

My 7yr old son with one of the first snapper he caught all by himself!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*sending to your e-mail*

The boys


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

How about an old STAR winner


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

When we were on the trip two weeks ago, folks were catching mongo snappers off rigs in 400-720ft of water. I couldn't believe they were still pulling up snaps from 720'. I would have thought it was too deep, but the big ones were there. That long pull wasn't doing them any good either, so I wouldn't drop, just to most likely kill another one we couldn't keep. If we could have kept them though, they would have made some pretty pics.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Mike, correct me if Im wrong....*

Two Clarification questions for your request, quality of the pictures you can have printed and truthfulness of the pictures in relationship to the spot numbers written in the book being sold-- 

1. Your wanting ONLY PICTURES that were caught on one of Riks Spots out of one of his many previous years addition wonderful books on one of the numbers listed in the book. ,(I have all books cept the 2010) 
Your not wanting just any ole fish being held up for a photo just because its a nice look'n fish picture, Isnt that correct?  

2. Your wanting those pictures SENT by email or as a file TO YOU for printing quality retention with a small message of whos in the picture/possibly general area caught and not simply a picture posted on here? 

I think its absolutely wonderful to post up our RIK SPOT caught pictures on this thread, but, thats the ONLY PICTURES that should be printed in the book I would think... 

I've got some I'll send to ya if you dont already have them from our trips going to some of his spots with you and Rik this past summer...

JC aka Hog
​


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Very few rules*

I would like the fish to be caught in Texas but it is not necessary that they be caught on one of Rik's specific spots. For example, we will use fish caught off of weedlines, rigs, etc. Beautiful women with fish are exempt from all guidelines.

I will need the photos to be in their original file size. You can send the photos to [email protected].

Mike


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

clydeg said:


> My 7yr old son with one of the first snapper he caught all by himself!


Now that's what I'm talking here. I think we have a winner!

The rest of y'all are double ugly.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Eastern Tackle said:


> When we were on the trip two weeks ago, folks were catching mongo snappers off rigs in 400-720ft of water. I couldn't believe they were still pulling up snaps from 720'. I would have thought it was too deep, but the big ones were there. That long pull wasn't doing them any good either, so I wouldn't drop, just to most likely kill another one we couldn't keep. If we could have kept them though, they would have made some pretty pics.


We had dem slilly things hitting jigs at a rig that sits in over 1100ft. Big uns.

B


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Swells said:


> Now that's what I'm talking here. I think we have a winner!
> 
> The rest of y'all are double ugly.


Yep X 2 ...clydegs Son


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mad marlin said:


> Yep X 2 ...clydegs Son


Yes sir. I think he's got an award winner there, not bad for 7 years old. I'd be a proud papa.

But what's up with them deep water red snapper? I was under the impression that they didn't like waters more than 400 feet deep, which was nice because you could fish for real stuff like grouper, tiles, swords, and tuna without being molested by them nasty pink varmints. You said over 700 feet? Serious?

Whoa them freaky mothers are trying to take over the world.

Help stop the madness. The NMFS has hopelessly misjudged the red snapper and can't regulate 'em. If you was managing a ranch with a bunch of deer on it, you'd say the old boy seriously messed up, no offense but you got waaaayyy too many.

And now they're deep-deep? Ladies and gentlemens, this means war! Brang on the Texas Offshore Navy and don't forget your camera. :biggrin:


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

*Rik's Book Pics*

Here's some!


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

And a decent ling caught in the Spring!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

All truly caught on Riks spots, cause Rik was on the boat!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Here ya go........


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Lindsey With a big AJ and a snap. Yours truly with a snap.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the support guys!*

Thanks guys! Going to be lots more readings in the 20 to 40 mile range offshore Freeport and plenty more new lower coast readings at every range. Working on mapping also. Somehow I do not think the Reds and Trout were caught on my spots with shore in the background. Good luck fishing this extended season. Just before the north wind the clear water and fish were moving in. I am planning on fishing this weekend and will check as many spots as possiable and report.
Rik


----------



## Capt Ag (Nov 22, 2005)

*Keepers*

Try these


----------



## paddelinfool (Sep 30, 2006)

Here ya go


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I told my boy that he might be in Rik's book next year and he got all excited. He's quiet famililar with the book because he likes looking at the pictures and he "helps" pick out the spots that we fish.
I gotta share this pic of his little brother. He's still too little to fish much offshore but he's one heck of a bait getter / catcher. Its a blast fishing with them but its gonna be even better when they get big enough to start doing some of the work!!
Clyde


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Here's A Few From Rik's Spots*

Always had good luck on Rik's numbers.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Pics*

Some photos with my son and grandson.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

Not exactly sows but we all have to start somewhere...


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Caught off of a weedline on a small bucktail on light tackle in mid summer....


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

What kind of boat is that? Must have been a heck of a captain to put you on a weedline like that........


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wifes grouper.*

Rik did it again.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

It was a sweet Cape Horn! As for the captain....even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then....Ha Ha!


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

off of one of Riks closer in spots


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Another one


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Rsnap said:


> Thanks guys! Going to be lots more readings in the 20 to 40 mile range offshore Freeport and plenty more new lower coast readings at every range. Working on mapping also. Good luck fishing this extended season. Just before the north wind the clear water and fish were moving in. I am planning on fishing this weekend and will check as many spots as possiable and report.
> Rik


Just following up on reporting after fishing: Fished offshore of Port A this weekend two trips. We never got to the forty mile range or even thirty. We fished spots in the 20`s and they were full of super nice Snaps! No private readings or un published were fished - just stuff right out of my 2010 book! We caught our Snaps with a crew of six in an hour both trips.
Will try to get the pic`s up when we can. Thanks guys for all the plugs and pictures! My 2011 book will have lots of your new photos as well as lots more HOT EXACT READINGS up and down the coast!
Rik


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

mredman said:


> I would like the fish to be caught in Texas but it is not necessary that they be caught on one of Rik's specific spots. For example, we will use fish caught off of weedlines, rigs, etc. Beautiful women with fish are exempt from all guidelines.
> 
> I will need the photos to be in their original file size. You can send the photos to [email protected]
> 
> Mike


Mike trying to send you an email with pic's. System says something wrong with email, can't get it to go to above [email protected]. Anywhere else I can send 'em?.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

PortHoleDiver said:


> Mike trying to send you an email with pic's. System says something wrong with email, can't get it to go to above [email protected] Anywhere else I can send 'em?.


Sorry - did not see your reply right away. Mike is in Russia right now and should be back one day next week. I am not sure how in touch he is right now.
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Recent Port A*

Nice double & Bam - there`s a limit!
Rik


----------



## Nautique (Sep 24, 2009)

*Fall season snaps out of Matagorda*

Wife, father in law, and myself made a short trip Saturday from Matagorda first six snaps were really nice, also set the hoks on a few chicken,small grouper, and a few gulf trout on the way back.
Thanks Rik! Looking foreward to the new book.
Greg


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the great pictures!*



Nautique said:


> Wife, father in law, and myself made a short trip Saturday from Matagorda first six snaps were really nice, also set the hoks on a few chicken,small grouper, and a few gulf trout on the way back.
> Thanks Rik! Looking foreward to the new book.
> Greg


Thanks for the great pictures! Great Snaps!
Rik


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

*Galveston Summer 2010*

Had a great summer fishing season!! had lots of trips with my father and wife, and lots of friends!!!


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



WADE270 said:


> Had a great summer fishing season!! had lots of trips with my father and wife, and lots of friends!!!


Nice! Rik


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Pics*

Hey Rik, be sure to use the one with your reflection in my Raymarine unit. That was classic.
Jerry


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

Here are few from a father son trip back in July. This spot is out of Rik's book and the sum of the two numbers equals 5 and the distance from Freeport is not as far as the actual number itself.............LOL.


----------



## bustin loose lady (Nov 20, 2007)

Great trip. My 4 year old is "hooked"!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

These are from the 32's out of Riks Book. Last offshore trip with my youngest brother (left) who unexpectedly passed. Great day of fishing.


----------



## FishNFam (Jun 24, 2010)

These came off Rik's numbers. Thanks!


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Few pics....


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Here is one on the kid's trip straight out of Rik's book. Thanks for all you do Rik.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Here you go*

First trip using the book
Near Broken Bottom.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Here you go*

First trip using the book


----------



## kennyrobinson (Jun 28, 2004)

*Jeff's Grouper*

the date was actually 8-2-10. i had to show it!


----------



## HeadzInAlaska (Dec 8, 2008)

*Riks Spot out of POC*

Here are a few pics of my son from this weekend off of one of Riks Spots out of Port OConnor. Numbers were dead on. My bottom finder was not working but we easily found the spot using only GPS.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's My oldest son Wesley(Marln50lrs) with a bottom fish


----------



## Thrasher (Oct 18, 2010)

How bout this one?


----------



## SeaPro2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

*last weekend 10/16/2010*

within 20Nm Thanx Rik's


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



HeadzInAlaska said:


> Here are a few pics of my son from this weekend off of one of Riks Spots out of Port OConnor. Numbers were dead on. My bottom finder was not working but we easily found the spot using only GPS.


Thanks! I reilly work on exact readings for reasons just like this!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



UNLEASHED said:


> Here is one on the kid's trip straight out of Rik's book. Thanks for all you do Rik.


Thanks for the plug and the pictures!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks again1*



EndTuition said:


> First trip using the book
> Near Broken Bottom.


Thanks! I am reilly moved by everyones support!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Nice Grouper!*



kennyrobinson said:


> the date was actually 8-2-10. i had to show it!


Thanks Kenny!
Rik


----------



## 2littletime (Oct 6, 2010)

*bull red caught at Port A.*

first time i've tried to upload here so hope this comes through.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

A nice Black Tip..to mix it up some. :biggrin:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I fully expect you not to put my goofy looking self in your new book but just wanted to add we got these two on one Riks spots as well.


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Pics for the new book*

How about these?... Yes the Billfish was released succesfully. The kid in the center just lost his mom and dad in a car accident so his older brother, a friend of mine, asked if we could get him hooked up to something nice. It sure made his day!


----------



## Nautique (Sep 24, 2009)

*Thats what fishin is about*

RECOVERY! Thats what fishin is about, hope that trip helped that boy out, What a lose!
Greg


----------



## texascoastalfish (Feb 5, 2009)

a couple


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Still proud of it!!!


----------



## KidDoc (Jul 25, 2006)

*Port A Snapper*

Snapper from down south.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Wow*

Thanks for sending all the photos. I was in Ukraine for 17 days and missed a lot of 2cool information. They like sturgeon and carp in Ukraine and have no clue how good fishing is in the Gulf of Mexico.

Mike


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*v*

cf


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*d*

cffcfcf


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*frdd*

f


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*d*

dc


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*fff*

dx


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*d*

fr


----------



## MahiMan79 (Jul 4, 2007)

few pics


----------



## garcijl (Apr 11, 2006)

*Sabine Pass*

Snapper


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Keep the photos coming. I want to get as many as possible in Rik's 2011 book. I will need the original file size. Send them to [email protected]. Great job everyone! Mike


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

mredman said:


> Keep the photos coming. I want to get as many as possible in Rik's 2011 book. I will need the original file size. Send them to [email protected]. Great job everyone! Mike


When is the book going to be ready?


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

*Here's one you might use...*

Daddy daughter date trip...


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*my wife*

my wife and her personnal best ling.... casted a russell lure to him..


----------



## reeljoy (Jul 14, 2009)

*snaps*

snaps


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks for asking!*



cobia 254 cc said:


> When is the book going to be ready?


Thanks for asking! Shooting for Boat show/Fishing show!
Thanks for all the great pictures guys!
Adding lots to the new book!
Sounder/GPS DVD should be ready then!
Rik


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

coastal said:


> fr


Coastal, I aint gonna lie, those are some awsome fish, photos, n gals, but, even tho he's on the water all the time, and has a wide birth of good numbers all up and down the Texas Coast, I dont think Riks previous books have quite reached all the way to the Hawaiian Islands just yet  j/k

Man, them's some fish!!!!

you n Amy need to get back together, shes very photogenic


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Women Photos*

Thanks again for sending all of the photos to me. It looks like we will have many more women in the book next year.

Jimmy (Hog), your beautiful wife will also be featured.......but you will also be in the 2011 book.

To the 2cooler who sent me the naked photo of your girlfriend (forgot what fish she was holding) - it will not be in the 2011 book but I will keep the photo as reference.

Mike


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Please make sure you send me the photos in their original file size. Compressed photos do not work well with a publication.

Mike


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

here is a couple make me famous...


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

a couple more


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

...


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*Seeing if my old profile is back on here.*

Test.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Page 9 
Good memories.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Your back?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

You're


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Yea. I rarely posted in the last years but always looked to see what's up. I wanted to get back on more often especially now because I'm looking for a captains job.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> All truly caught on Riks spots, cause Rik was on the boat!


Good times with Great Friends 
Even tho we almost sunk .

The Lord Dunn GoouD that day


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

If someone sees this post can you ask the boss to put my old password back working again. I had this problem before. I just have this old post saved where it let me in. I can't figure out how to get in. I only use my iPad now. Thanks 
Coastal 1549 is half my password I've had on here for like 15 years
Thanks


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

From what I understand you need a working email address. If the email you originally used is no longer valid, you can't log on. Admin can help. If Bill sees this he will help you.


----------

